# C50 bottle cage rec



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

I have Tacx Tao cages on my C50 and I'd like to try something new. Any recommendations for cages that hold bottles securely and don't cost a fortune?


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

King cages, none better. The Ti model is the pinnacle of cages.

http://www.kingcage.com/products-waterbottle-cages.html


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

What's wrong with the Tacx Tao? Fantastic cages, it's all I put on my bikes.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Elite Ciussi


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

+1 
Classic and the carbon version is just beautiful


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Arundel*

The stainless one's are really nice. I find that they're very secure, like the Tao, but easy for getting the bottle in and out. I liked the Tao's until I cut a finger on one at which point I switched out. The Arundel carbon's are pretty pricey. I bought a couple of pairs of generic carbon cages when I lived in China. They've surprised me. The bottle is held very securely and yet the pressure is extremely light. So far, they've held up with one pair having gone a few seasons. Got them on ebay and I'd buy them again. One pair's on a BMC SLC01 and the other pair that I've been saving just went on my C40.


----------

